# Rusty Cooley Dean



## NDG (Jan 18, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## b3n (Jan 18, 2007)

holy crap!


----------



## NDG (Jan 18, 2007)

Razorback 7 too. I can die now.


----------



## Ancestor (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow. Nice looking gitter.


----------



## goth_fiend (Jan 18, 2007)

looks awesome


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 18, 2007)

oh my fuck!


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice... the headstock is also nice....


----------



## the.godfather (Jan 18, 2007)

OMG!

That Rusty model is much better than I was expecting. I think it looks awesome. And that Razorback 7 looks pretty damn good too. 

All of their '07 models look really good actually.
Nice variety.


----------



## Cancer (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, very cool. Only thing that worries me is that the ad for the 7 string Razorback says 24 frets, but the guitar in the pic has 22....

The 24 fretter (if it exist) will be mine.


----------



## Alpo (Jan 18, 2007)

WHOA!   

I wasn't expecting anything like that! Very nice graphics, nice and dark


psyphre, it has 24 frets.


----------



## NDG (Jan 18, 2007)

I counted 24.


----------



## Naren (Jan 18, 2007)

Woah. That's cool. Looks a lot better than the red one I saw he had in pics.



psyphre said:


> Wow, very cool. Only thing that worries me is that the ad says 24 frets, but the guitar in the pic has 22....
> 
> The 24 fretter (if it exist) will be mine.



Uhm... there are 24 frets in that pic. Did you bother counting them?


----------



## Cancer (Jan 18, 2007)

But I'm not wrong about the pic, right?


----------



## Naren (Jan 18, 2007)

psyphre said:


> But I'm not wrong about the pic, right?



No. You are wrong. There are 24 frets in that pic. Count again. The circle is where the 12th fret is.


----------



## Shaman (Jan 18, 2007)

Goddamn!!

That thing looks awesome!

I love those Giger'ish graphics.


----------



## Alpo (Jan 18, 2007)

I wonder if they'll make the Korean version with those graphics...


----------



## Cancer (Jan 18, 2007)

There's a razorblade at the 12th, and there's no 24th fret marker. Guess I'll have to wait 'til it comes to the store, but the pic has 22.


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 18, 2007)

I love the look of that Rusty guitar, although I'm not sure it's really my style. The Razorback 7, however, is just hideous.


----------



## Ciprian (Jan 18, 2007)

psyphre said:


> There's a razorblade at the 12th, and there's no 24th fret marker. Guess I'll have to wait 'til it comes to the store, but the pic has 22.



Edit: Scratch what I said about it having 24 frets, I was wrong , dunno how it happened, I jumped from fret 21 to fret 24 .

The RC7 looks wicked!!


----------



## Donnie (Jan 18, 2007)

That Razorback 7(what psyphre is referring to) only has 22 frets.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 18, 2007)

Mahathera said:


>



Holly shit!  It's awsome!

Nice! Now a 7 string guitar for Pantera fans, it's amazing!



Mahathera said:


>



BTW the bridge on the DC Dean looks a little uncentered


----------



## Alpo (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh, he was talking about the Razorback!

That thing is pug fugly


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 18, 2007)

wow.. I really thought it was gonna be another ugly guitar.. but thats totally badass..


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 18, 2007)

That Cooley sig is stunning! I like the idea of the Razorback 7, but if it's anything like my old 7 string ML it'll be mega neck heavy sadly.


----------



## NDG (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm excited about this. I'll definitely buy a Razorback in metallic white w/ black bevels.  

I'm sure they just didn't update the mockup with 24 frets.


----------



## TMM (Jan 18, 2007)

Mahathera said:


> Razorback 7 too. I can die now.



Oh my... I think I may have found a good reason to sell my guitars.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 18, 2007)

Has a street price been released on the razorback 7 and the cooley 7 yet? Both of them look really cool!!! Good job Dean!!!


----------



## Pauly (Jan 18, 2007)

Mahathera said:


> Awesome!



Hahahaha, I bet when everyone saw the red one they weren't expecting the finished thing to look like this.

+666


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, I dig the inlay on the fretboard, plus it's cool that it doesn't have his name written all over it like some sigs do, just an RC7 on the headstock!


----------



## b3n (Jan 18, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Has a street price been released on the razorback 7 and the cooley 7 yet? Both of them look really cool!!! Good job Dean!!!



Yep - about £1million for the RC...not sure about the razorback.


----------



## jim777 (Jan 18, 2007)

I thought there was going to be a Mustaine sig from Dean?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 18, 2007)

YAGAWAGA!!!!

ME WANT!!!!


----------



## playstopause (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, 2007 is gonna be a great new guitars year!

Too many new models, i can't catch up!


----------



## Drache713 (Jan 18, 2007)

Holy shit....those are SO hot!  Must...fight...off...GAS...ARGH!!


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 18, 2007)

Not bad at all. I'm quite the fan of that fine unstrument


----------



## Nik (Jan 18, 2007)

That looks pretty sweet (the Cooley sig)  

However, I think that that paintjob is the sort of thing which you love when you buy it, and you think is the greatest thing ever. But when you get older, and your tastes slightly change, you start hating it. I know I would never buy a guitar with a finish like that.


----------



## Drew (Jan 18, 2007)

Just like the Jems or the Picasso petruccis? 

That actually is pretty damned cool.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 18, 2007)

Drew said:


> Just like the Jems or the Picasso petruccis?
> 
> That actually is pretty damned cool.



Yeah, I really dig the Cooley now. That red finish was weak. This graphic is unexpected, and while a total Giger ripoff, very cool.


----------



## 4000 (Jan 18, 2007)

better then giger. and the razor 7 will have 24 frets, these pictures arent actually pictures of the guitar, they are renders.


----------



## Alpo (Jan 18, 2007)

That graphic isn't as over-the-top or cartoony as, for example, the Jackson graveyard thing. That is actually a very stylish finish, with the distressed logo and all. I just hope it doesn't have a huge penis on the back


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jan 18, 2007)

I love that graphic. Doubt I'll get one because of the TRS trem and thin neck, but very tempting...


----------



## 4000 (Jan 18, 2007)

Here ya go:


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jan 18, 2007)

Not to bad,, I'm not nuts over the bodies round edges but all in all it's pretty damn cool,,,love the head stock and inlays on the fret board.







~A


----------



## technomancer (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok, that is freaking cool looking


----------



## Chris (Jan 18, 2007)

That is 5000% cooler than the red proto he had.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 18, 2007)

Ummm ooops http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=20781


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 18, 2007)

oh fuck yes that is bad motherfucking ass!!!!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 18, 2007)

That is very cool, except for the budget LoTRS trem on there.


----------



## johnw (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm definitely getting one of those.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 18, 2007)

Razorback 7!?!?!? MY WISH CAME TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playstopause (Jan 18, 2007)

Like Technomancer pointed out, there's 2 threads on the exact same guitar. Do we need 2? 

It's merge time!


----------



## Chris (Jan 18, 2007)

Done.


----------



## noodles (Jan 18, 2007)

Good god does that RC-7 look amazing. I really dig the inlay/graphic scheme, and the lower horn doesn't look so out of place on this model.

The route for that TRS looks like it would fit an OFR-7 perfectly. A shame that Rusty doesn't play a real trem.

If Dean releases a 7-string Razorback V, I'm really gonna be in trouble.



jacksonplayer said:


> I love that graphic. Doubt I'll get one because of the TRS trem and thin neck, but very tempting...



Says the guy who has a road hazard yellow hotrod on the way.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 18, 2007)

That's pretty fucking sweet, sweet looking inlays too.

razorback 7 mmm http://www.deanguitars.com/dean_winter_07/razorback_7.htm


----------



## Donnie (Jan 18, 2007)

jim777 said:


> I thought there was going to be a Mustaine sig from Dean?


Well, here is a "teaser" shot of the Dave Mustaine V.




They are suppose to announce it later today or something.
It looks to be pretty sweet so far.


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 18, 2007)

Omgwtfbbq!

This is great news.


----------



## NDG (Jan 18, 2007)

Megadeth Myspace:


> NAMM Invitation
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



I'm guessing they'll be showing it tomorrow.


----------



## Donnie (Jan 18, 2007)

Sweet.


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh my fuck, I require that guitar.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 18, 2007)

The RC7 is really nice, but still WAY overpriced at $3500


----------



## Donnie (Jan 18, 2007)

Seriously? $3500?!?!?! Good grief.


----------



## god_puppet (Jan 18, 2007)

Good god does that RC-7 look amazing! Looks a lot better then the original red one Rusty plays. That graphic looks really cool and the lower horn does look as odd as it did on the red one. Kinda pricey but still a cool guitar, I'd like to try it out


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 18, 2007)

WOW... both look awesome. My fave is the razorback though. Those EMGs suit it so well. Awesome.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 18, 2007)

Ooops, I lied it's $4100 list, $2899 from DCGL on SALE 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=14579&highlight=Rusty+Dean


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hellooooo. Okay, so when's this gonna be out and how much does it cost!? This kicks the hell outta the Ibby Geiger models!



technomancer said:


> Ooops, I lied it's $4100 list, $2899 from DCGL on SALE
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=14579&highlight=Rusty+Dean



 Sic burn. Damn.


----------



## NDG (Jan 18, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Ooops, I lied it's $4100 list, $2899 from DCGL on SALE
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=14579&highlight=Rusty+Dean



The quote I got



> Nathan,
> 
> The RC7G is a Japanese import; comes with case - List $3125.00; street price $1899.00
> 
> Razorback 7 - List $1919.00; street $1250.00 case included


----------



## technomancer (Jan 18, 2007)

Mahathera said:


> The quote I got



Much better, but still way too damn expensive


----------



## Cancer (Jan 18, 2007)

4000 said:


> better then giger. and the razor 7 will have 24 frets, these pictures arent actually pictures of the guitar, they are renders.



Whew...ok.... If it's got an ebony board, then its mine. 'Coz I know that Carvin is not going to build me a 7 string V220.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 18, 2007)

WHOOOAAA!!!! Razorback 7 $1300?? holy shit...


----------



## 4000 (Jan 19, 2007)

aa


----------



## sakeido (Jan 19, 2007)

I have an old Dean 7 string. It is a cheap guitar, sells for like $150 used, but man it is one great guitar. I have had it for almost six years now I think and the only thing to ever go wrong with it was the jack eventually needed redone. The pots don't even scratch. It plays great and sounds really good for a cheap 7.

I would gladly pay $1900 for the Rusty Cooley 7, if it is like my old dean 7 just with an ebony fretboard, sweet inlays, sweet paintjob, sweet pickups, and the only kind of trem I like.


----------



## Adam (Jan 19, 2007)

I wonder if the red one with the plain fretboard will be cheaper?
I prefer the original one anyway.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice looking guitar. Definitely better than his red one. I kind of like the thinner lower horn now on this model anyway. Very nice. Cool inlays too. 

Cool that they have a Razorback 7 now too. Awesome.


----------



## Tybanez (Jan 19, 2007)

The RC model looks just damn cool. I love the fret inlays and graphic design. I do not really care for the shape of the headstock but it is not terrible.


----------



## johnw (Jan 19, 2007)

I was in chat with Bobby from Outworld, and he said that the red one will not be available; that was a prototype. I like the red one too, but the black graphic one is badass.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 19, 2007)

is there any word on body woods yet?

i wish the thing would be mahogany... there are a lot of 7's like that in alder and basswood already... (basswood= almost all ibanez, alder= J Custom RG8327)

but yeah that damned guitar better be good when it comes out you can definitely go custom for that price

ps... it would have been better if it didnt have the outworld logo on it...

but it still looks good...


----------



## Drew (Jan 19, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> is there any word on body woods yet?
> 
> i wish the thing would be mahogany... there are a lot of 7's like that in alder and basswood already... (basswood= almost all ibanez, alder= J Custom RG8327)
> 
> but yeah that damned guitar better be good when it comes out you can definitely go custom for that price



Um, where are you seeing this? Most Ibanez 7's are basswood or mahogany (see the 8127, 8527, CT, CST, 2027, et al), almost all Schecters are mahogany, and the 8327 is the only production alder seven I can think of off the top of my head, while the new Loomis and one or two LTD's are the only ash sevens I'm aware of, too.


----------



## Project2501 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hate the paint....................

But if it is what the Gray Lord desires then let it be done.


All Hail The Gray Lord!


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 19, 2007)

Drew said:


> Um, where are you seeing this? Most Ibanez 7's are basswood or mahogany (see the 8127, 8527, CT, CST, 2027, et al), almost all Schecters are mahogany, and the 8327 is the only production alder seven I can think of off the top of my head, while the new Loomis and one or two LTD's are the only ash sevens I'm aware of, too.



youre right

i should correct myself and be more specific

mahogany with emgs and a flat neck and a tremolo stock- NO production guitar has all of those things

plus i love ebony boards thought preformance has nothing to do with that
(the cutaway is so sick though... i love how the paint deaccents the tilt of the pickup too... nice )


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 19, 2007)

I just cant stand the headstock... It looks like washburns headstock for their low-end seven (cant remember the name).


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 19, 2007)

Really? I think the headstock is one of the best parts about it


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 19, 2007)

does anybody else wish it had a blank fretboard instead?


----------



## Adam (Jan 19, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> does anybody else wish it had a blank fretboard instead?


Yes Thats why I was hoping his proto would be the one that was available


----------



## Matt08642 (Jan 19, 2007)

How do you guys know it's a lo-TRS? Isn't that an Ibanez trem?


----------



## Adam (Jan 19, 2007)

Matt08642 said:


> How do you guys know it's a lo-TRS? Isn't that an Ibanez trem?



It basically a TRS with the name takiuchi slapped on, same screw in bar and all.
Prob. better quality who knows.


----------



## Matt08642 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hmmm, why put such a shit trem on such an expensive guitar?


----------



## Adam (Jan 19, 2007)

Matt08642 said:


> Hmmm, why put such a shit trem on such an expensive guitar?



Normally it would be to cut costs then ya look at the price and go
I guess they wouldnt let him put an ibby trem on it, so that was his only alternative, since he can't stand the high profile OFRs


----------



## MasterXan (Jan 19, 2007)

Adam said:


> It basically a TRS with the name takiuchi slapped on, same screw in bar and all.
> Prob. better quality who knows.



are you talking about the final model (that's on the Dean website right now)? or the prototype?


----------



## Adam (Jan 19, 2007)

MasterXan said:


> are you talking about the final model (that's on the Dean website right now)? or the prototype?



the prototype but i bet the final one has it as well(I cant read the name on the trem on the latest one)


----------



## Matt08642 (Jan 19, 2007)

logically wouldn't they put a Floyd Rose PRO on it? It's low profile too...


----------



## Adam (Jan 19, 2007)

Matt08642 said:


> logically wouldn't they put a Floyd Rose PRO on it? It's low profile too...



No 7 string version of it yet though


----------



## Jcm900 (Jan 20, 2007)

skinhead said:


> Holly shit!  It's awsome!
> 
> Nice! Now a 7 string guitar for Pantera fans, it's amazing!
> 
> ...



nice graphics on the RC Dean. Kinda reminds me on the Alien-author Ibanez' (I'm not sure how his name is spelled.)


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jan 20, 2007)

It seems to me that this Dean signature guitar is really trying to be an Ibanez? I would love to know what actually transpired there. It seemed like for awhile there that Rusty was "Ibanez bound",,, he has a few sweet 7's and a custom 8. It must of come down to signature status. Dean offered and it was decision time. Man that had to be a hard decision, I can't imagine playing a tremolo equipted guitar that wasn't Lopro or Edge pro. Then sacrafice that for the sake of a signature model.

~A


----------



## Alpo (Jan 20, 2007)

I wouldn't say it's trying to be an Ibanez, it's pretty much the same as his custom Jackson, actually.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 20, 2007)

Jcm900 said:


> nice graphics on the RC Dean. Kinda reminds me on the Alien-author Ibanez' (I'm not sure how his name is spelled.)



you mean HR Giger... definitely


----------



## Cancer (Jan 20, 2007)

Allen Garrow said:


> It seems to me that this Dean signature guitar is really trying to be an Ibanez? I would love to know what actually transpired there. It seemed like for awhile there that Rusty was "Ibanez bound",,, he has a few sweet 7's and a custom 8. It must of come down to signature status. Dean offered and it was decision time. Man that had to be a hard decision, I can't imagine playing a tremolo equipted guitar that wasn't Lopro or Edge pro. Then sacrafice that for the sake of a signature model.
> 
> ~A




If Ibanez gave Rustsy EXACTLY what he wanted, then I believe he would've stayed with them, they didn't, Dean did, doesn't seem llike such a hard decision to me.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Jan 20, 2007)

I really like the look of this guitar! Really distinctive and completely BAD ASS!  

Bracing myself for the price, though


----------



## 4000 (Jan 20, 2007)

Allen Garrow said:


> It seems to me that this Dean signature guitar is really trying to be an Ibanez? I would love to know what actually transpired there. It seemed like for awhile there that Rusty was "Ibanez bound",,, he has a few sweet 7's and a custom 8. It must of come down to signature status. Dean offered and it was decision time. Man that had to be a hard decision, I can't imagine playing a tremolo equipted guitar that wasn't Lopro or Edge pro. Then sacrafice that for the sake of a signature model.
> 
> ~A



Dude, ibanez wouldnt give him what he wanted. Dean did exactly as he wanted. It wasnt very hard for him, go watch his Dean preview.


----------



## zak (Jan 20, 2007)

correct me if im wrong...but i believe he had a TRS on his old jackson. Which can only mean...he likes them!


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 20, 2007)

repost... any word on the wood? that for me is tops right now...

of course you can just buy an ibanez lo pro 7 and slap it into there it should be a very simple mod plus do the locking studs

but what is the WOOD people... and any word on exact neck dims? (on this new one /ive seen the youtube prototype preview and he said the neck will be even thinner)1


----------



## Alpo (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, I think Rusty's guitars are all mahogany, but I might be wrong.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jan 21, 2007)

4000 said:


> Dude, ibanez wouldnt give him what he wanted. Dean did exactly as he wanted. It wasnt very hard for him, go watch his Dean preview.



Right I saw that clip. I guess the point that was try to convey with no success was the "Trem" issue. Apparently it's not an issue. For myself it would have been a tuff choice because my favorite trem is an Ibanez Lopro and Edge pro. Switching company's would mean no LOPRO or EDGE PRO.

~A


----------



## Jerich (Jan 21, 2007)

after seeing and holding it at NAMM...the neck is soooo small big handed guys are not going to like it...the graphix are not me at all and to customize the options to the guitar was not worth it for me. Something i also noticed alot of newer deans are comming with EMG's...that means the guitars do not have to resonate as much being they have EMG actives in them...is this a way to push off lower toned woods that are light? then why are deans so expensive?...


----------



## MetalMike (Jan 21, 2007)

zak said:


> correct me if im wrong...but i believe he had a TRS on his old jackson. Which can only mean...he likes them!



The first thing he did when he got his jackson was switch out the TRS with a Lo-Pro.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 21, 2007)

Alpo said:


> Well, I think Rusty's guitars are all mahogany, but I might be wrong.



the ibanez's he has besides his customs are basswood...
he has some sort of JEM 6 and a UV7bk



Jerich said:


> after seeing and holding it at NAMM...the neck is soooo small big handed guys are not going to like it...the graphix are not me at all and to customize the options to the guitar was not worth it for me. Something i also noticed alot of newer deans are comming with EMG's...that means the guitars do not have to resonate as much being they have EMG actives in them...is this a way to push off lower toned woods that are light? then why are deans so expensive?...



im not a big fingered guy so i would love a hyperhyper thin neck...

graphics... not bad...

i just hope its not mad out of basswood
mahogany would be excellent... alder would give it more of a sing like the Jackson Custom shop guitar..

this guitar is convenient for me because its what i wanted designed in the jackson custom shop but with graphics (and a price tag of at least $1500 less at least however much the guitar is going to come out to be)


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Jan 21, 2007)

damn that is a nice finish. ibanez definately will have competition this year


----------



## Alpo (Jan 22, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> the ibanez's he has besides his customs are basswood...



Yeah, I was talking about his customs.


----------



## johnw (Jan 22, 2007)

Jason from Guitar City Drum Land said that the Rusty Cooley Sig will ship in 4-6 months. Damn.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 22, 2007)

someone emailed me saying they will have it in a few weekshttp://carlinoguitars.com/DeanGuitarModels7.html


----------



## 4000 (Jan 22, 2007)

end of march like most dealers.


----------



## johnw (Jan 22, 2007)

Is there going to be a USA model, or Japan only?


----------



## 4000 (Jan 22, 2007)

usa by request, but the production model is japan. with ebony.


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't know, but I hate it.


----------



## johnw (Jan 22, 2007)

How do I go about requesting a USA model?


----------



## Awake77 (Jan 23, 2007)

> Razorback 7!?!?!? MY WISH CAME TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah mine too!!  Now Ive gotta lurk in the shadows and wait till one comes up on Ebay for $800


----------



## Aghorasilat (Jan 24, 2007)

It is a sweet playing guitar. Neck is very similar to KXK 7 that Rob makes.


----------



## NDG (May 10, 2007)

Forgive me if this has been posted.

YouTube - Rusty Cooley


----------



## MegaReece (Sep 18, 2007)

nice geetar,have ordered one, back in april, still aint come, but somday sooon, i willl have that beast in my hands!!!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 18, 2007)

Er, you can order it from Guitar Asylum which is in NY.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 18, 2007)

Way to bump an ancient thread to say nothing in particular


----------



## Stitch (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## playstopause (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Sep 18, 2007)

noob


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 18, 2007)

I know you ain't talkin'bout me, right?


----------



## playstopause (Sep 18, 2007)

Talking 'bout Megareece.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 18, 2007)

Damn, it's time to stop picking on 'villan. We've made him paranoid


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 18, 2007)

Seriously, man, I was like <_<

I was expecting more "gonna" comments.


----------



## kmanick (Sep 18, 2007)

yes you can , I just met those guys over the weekend at the Boston guitar show.
very cool guys,
we shot the shit about jacksons/charvels/Ibanez and Deans for about 1/2 an hour. 
Call them or Carlino guitars in Boston he's a big DEAN guy.
I bought my hellraiser from Ed Carlino last year, he's great to work with.
(I'll probably get my loomis from him too)
DeanGuitarModels8http://carlinoguitars.com/


----------



## Stitch (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm gonna...


----------



## Glasgow Smile (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow...that guitar is sexy. I'd expect Rusty to have some sort of 48 fret 19 string nonsense...Any word on how much its going to cost?


----------



## Rick (Sep 18, 2007)

Probably about $5000.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 18, 2007)

I think it was going to be around $1800. It's cool but I will keep my Loomis with it's real floyd rose and the other $900 I saved. Also the RC-7 is only a 25.5 scale.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 18, 2007)

Dude, this guitar has been out forever. It's 1900 dollars.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 18, 2007)

Actually, no one owns one yet, because Dean hasn't made any yet!


----------



## playstopause (Sep 18, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> Dude, this guitar has been out forever. It's 1900 dollars.



GUITARASYLUM.COM SALES: 1-800-443-7859 INFO: 631-474-7457 E-Mail: [email protected]

---> products
---> Dean
---> RCG7


----------



## Stephen (Sep 19, 2007)

Someone on the Outworld Forum emailed dean about this guitar, ill paste what was said...

"Subject: Dean RC7G production delayed?? 

I just heard that the production of the Dean RC7 Rusty Cooley model was 
delayed until somwhere out in next year?? Please tell me it isnt so! 

Answer: 

It is so, sorry, It should be out in the beginning of 2008 


Thanks, 

Brad Mader"

Looks like if anyone wants one they are going to have to wait a little more time for them to get it


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah, someone said April of 08.

Weird, GA is selling it now?


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2007)

Kinda figured it would have come out before the 2228.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 19, 2007)

2228 isn't out here? I swear I saw some people with them...


----------



## Stitch (Sep 19, 2007)

It is. What are you talking about?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 19, 2007)

What am I talking about, what is Rick talking about?

so confused.


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2007)

I was saying I thought the RC7 would have come out before the 2228 and of course the 2228 has already been released.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 19, 2007)

Whoops, then @ me.


----------



## schecter007 (May 11, 2009)

very old thread but fuck i want that rc7.... i cant find prices anywhere???


----------



## darbdavys (May 11, 2009)

~2500$. not worth it at all


----------

